
Show HN: Improved Personal Budgeting Web App - kaa2102
I created a personal budgeting web app a while ago called the Budgetizer. I made a few changes including a new interface to make data entry easier and added location-based cost estimation capabilities (cost of living, sales taxes, and gas prices). The web app is free. Let me know what you think. Thank you for your feedback. www.spendology.net
======
lifeisstillgood
The _only_ thing that counts in budgeting IMO is getting my actual spend out
of the bank/card company and into some other app. After that everything is a
snap.

If I were you I would launch outside of the US, where everyone uses mint and
go for uploading of CSV data. That is since the banks _hate_ to allow API
access, people muct manually download their data, then upload it to you.

Get someone to do that and put effort into categorising, and you should be on
a winner.

Other notes:

1\. SSL as someone said

2\. The picture is crap - really, it is a pixelated image (so you did not take
care over it) it is some J Random clip art, and it is aimed at precisely the
people who will least be interested in a personal budgeting site (teenage
ravers who run their budgets online, there is a bigger market for former-
hairdressers of the First Ladies)

3\. I dont really get what I will get if I sign up, and I dont really want to
- whatever Internet sixth sense I have tells me signing up is a Bad Thing.

sorry.

------
Xymak1y
You should really consider using SSL for at least the sign-up and login pages.
People are transferring personal data, after all.

------
onlyup
Zip code? I'm not from the united states..

